# Embroider on Pockets?



## racer_sue

I would like to know how to embroider on pockets. I can hoop most pockets on totes, but due to clearance issues with the arm/hook area, too tight & pops off the hoop. I have seen fast frames that work with sticky backing but don't understand how they work as I assume you'd have the same clearance problems. Does the main frame that these small flat hoops attach to sit lower than a normal hoop? 

Can anyone offer suggestions as to how I might be able to sew on pockets? I know it can be done somehow.......just need some tips.


----------



## tfalk

With the Fast Frames, you have slightly more clearance since you don't have fabric bunched into a hoop. I haven't done any but I've seen a video somewhere about doing them that way.

Also, the fast frames hoop is narrower than your standard 4 inch hoop so that also helps buy you some play room.


----------



## deChez

Necessity being the mother of invention, I came up with a little trick for getting those bag pockets to stay in the hoop.

Get some of that foamy Rubbermaid shelf liner that looks webbed. Cut a piece a little larger than your hoop, then cut the center out, so that you're left with a gasket of sorts. 

Put that in the hoop underneath the bag pocket, like you would do with backing. Don't hoop your backing...just hoop the gasket and the bag. You can slip your backing underneath the whole chacha once you have it on the machine. 

With that gasket in, your bag pocket won't slip around, so the hoop will stay closed.

I used this method for some large cooler bags I was doing, and it worked great. Of course, because the bag was so large and heavy, I had to hold it up while it sewed, but that's true of most large bags.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

Note: Alot of pockets that are embroidered were embroidered prior to being sewn on the shirt. Customers will request that a design be embroidered on a pocket without realizing that their design is too big to go on the pocket.


----------



## deChez

Sorry if I misunderstood, and you were talking about shirt pockets.

The only way I know to embroider on a shirt pocket, is to remove the pocket, and sew it back on once you've embroidered it.


----------



## COEDS

I have had succes sewing on pockets of work shirts, They are a little bigger. I normally tell all customer's no on pckets. I advise them use vinyl or screen print . ..... JB


----------



## racer_sue

I will try the gasket method to see if that keeps the hoop from popping off. 

Thanks for all the input from everyone.


----------



## neilmcaliece

I've embroidered shirt pockets for customers before and told them the only way to get the job done cheaply was to embroider straight through the pocket so the pocket is unusable.

Wasn't a problem. Nobody seems to use these pockets anyway.

Why do shirts without pockets cost so much more than shirts with pockets - surely they're cheaper to make ?


----------



## BML Builder

I can do most pockets with the fast frames, but there are some that are still too small to do unless you remove the pocket. Fast frames come in many different sizes for different projects. They have one for sleeves and pant legs, two different ones for pockets, several for different size bags. I have even done the soft sided luggage and hair ribbons with them. You use an adhesive backing and just stick the pocket or object to the backing in place and then sew the item. For some things we need to use clips to hold the item to the frame and fast frames is now selling some neat little reusable clips to use with them now too. Here is a link to one of the places that sells them. EMB Supplies : Embroidery Machines : Embroidery Supplies: Fast Frames I have bought them through the manufacturer of my machines. I think most embroidery companies that sell machines also sell the fast frames.


----------



## rndubow

Ask your machine manufacturer if they have a cylindrical hoop attachment for your machine. It is the easiest and quickest way to embroider a pocket.


----------



## TC GLOBAL

cylindrical hoop attachment or 3" small round flat hoop.


----------



## Destiny19

I have embroidery sewing on pockets of my official shirts. I like them, They always considered by the customers.


----------

